# Driving Report Glitch With Uber?



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

So you know the driving report that Uber does, the thing with the almost creepy Smooth Brakes and Smooth Accelerations info? Well I'm a good/mellow driver, and usually have almost all my stats nearly perfect. Maybe a couple "bad" stops/starts a shift. 

The other day I started getting vastly lower ratings, like 1/3 of starts/stops being bad. I know Uber CLAIMS to not use this data for anything, and I've usually scored high, so I never worried about the dumb thing... But since I don't trust Uber to not be using this data to keep tabs on me, or even punish me by sending fewer requests etc, I am mildly worried about the stats looking horrible.

Has anyone else had this issue all of a sudden? Like starting maybe 2ish weeks ago? I happened to do some Android OS updates (I have a Motorola Droid Turbo) around the same time that it started, but had also freshly updated the Uber app around the same time... So I don't know if it's Android OS updates that tweaked it, or Uber app having a glitch or changed criteria... Or maybe my phones accelerometer is malfunctioning? 

Anyway, anybody else every noticed this happening?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah,it happened all of the sudden with me as well. My reports usually read something like 20 out of 22 smooth brakes - Excellent-Good Job. etc..

Last weeks it read something like only 12 out of 30 smooth brakes-Needs Improvement or whatever. Same terrible stats with accelerations as well.

Maybe coincidence I just upgraded with a different phone a couple weeks ago. Doesn't matter. No one at Uber cares about these nonsense weekly reports and neither have I ever either.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Well they SAY they don't care about them. I don't trust them. Even if they're not now, they could start taking these figures into account for deciding who "good" drivers are to receive promos, more rides, or who knows what else. Hopefully it's an Uber app glitch. I think this happened once before several months ago. Lasted for a week or two and then went away, so hopefully the same happens again.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Just checked . 14 out of 37 smooth brakes. . 5 out of 29 smooth accelerations. Gotta be a glitch. I'm not perfect but those numbers are ridiculous.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

For sure. I know I haven't changed the way I have been driving, so there's no way it's actually swung that much other than it being an outright glitch, or them changing their criteria for what "smooth" is by an unreasonable amount.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't think they give you those until you have had 500 trips or more, so when you first start they have little criticism unless you're a manic driver.


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

I got my first report after my first week. I was surprised the accelerator wasn't perfect - my car is slow and I never hammer it. 
437/458 436/449


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Whistler said:


> I got my first report after my first week. I was surprised the accelerator wasn't perfect - my car is slow and I never hammer it.
> 437/458 436/449


Mine only say good. Where are you seeing these numbers?


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Whistler said:


> I got my first report after my first week. I was surprised the accelerator wasn't perfect - my car is slow and I never hammer it.
> 437/458 436/449


Weird. They must be doing it different for different people. Mine are DAILY, so far smaller numbers. It sounds like Johnny doesn't even get the actual numbers. Typical for them beta testing slight variations on a general idea though I guess. Incidentally I haven't got one the last time or two I went out... So I wonder if they noticed the issue and shelved it for the moment until it is fixed... We'll see if I get one tomorrow for tonight.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Weird. They must be doing it different for different people. Mine are DAILY, so far smaller numbers. It sounds like Johnny doesn't even get the actual numbers. Typical for them beta testing slight variations on a general idea though I guess. Incidentally I haven't got one the last time or two I went out... So I wonder if they noticed the issue and shelved it for the moment until it is fixed... We'll see if I get one tomorrow for tonight.


Getting them daily here. Sunday 22/34 Brakes. 14/24 Accelerations. "Improvement" over the last report I got but still way off from reality. Also got a reminder my phone may not be in a holder. Total nonsense as well as it always stays mounted.


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

Johnny Driver said:


> Mine only say good. Where are you seeing these numbers?


I think it just showed up in the app ... (I'm new so not sure where it is now) and I think it was there on Friday when I logged in. I took a screenshot.

FWIW I did like 85 rides and 95% were in SF (city driving, and mostly downtown) which = crap ton of pedestrians who walk across the street anytime they feel like it.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Whistler said:


> I think it just showed up in the app ... (I'm new so not sure where it is now) and I think it was there on Friday when I logged in. I took a screenshot.
> 
> FWIW I did like 85 rides and 95% were in SF (city driving, and mostly downtown) which = crap ton of pedestrians who walk across the street anytime they feel like it.


Jeebus! That was only for a day! I guess on a looong shift that could be possible. I drive Uber and Lyft, so always split rides. I think I've rarely ever cracked 80-100 starts/stops in a shift on an Uber heavy night. It is annoying that yours is still displaying correctly though. Are you on Android or iPhone? I'm Android, so it could be something to do with that if you have an Apple.


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

Brain scattered right now...

I thought that was a weekly report ? The first one was on Thursday and the one I got last was on Tuesday, and I'm a newb so I have no idea. Attached is most recent one.

So far I've started early in the morning (easier driving), and tried to go as long as I can or if the uber algos send me towards home after 5pm ... I go home. (I live in SF, so I'm ready to take late people to work downtown as soon as I wake up.) I probably could do more rides if I started later, and worked til 8-9pm, but I have a wifey who'd miss me.

Most I did in one day was 37 rides, but I really pushed myself at 14 hours - and I had a 10 people in a 2 hour pool.

If that's a daily report - I have no idea why they only send it out once in awhile ?

Android 6.something


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Whistler said:


> Brain scattered right now...
> 
> I thought that was a weekly report ? The first one was on Thursday and the one I got last was on Tuesday, and I'm a newb so I have no idea. Attached is most recent one.
> 
> ...


Well when you said it before the sheer number made me think you were getting a weekly report, and I had always got daily ones. But it looks like that IS a daily report and you just do a lot of stops and starts compared to me. Like I said I generally split time between both apps, and I also don't pile on the miles that much because I drive XL and am somewhat selective in the rides I choose. They don't send them every day for me either, just sometimes. It seems basically random on my end, that's just how they do it. Weird that you have Android. Not effecting all drivers with that OS then obviously... It's a glitch of some sort, hopefully not with my phone itself.

Also, since you said you're new I will throw out 2 pieces of advice: 1. Sign up for Lyft and do both. It will help kill down time and increase earnings. 2. Don't do Pool/Line rides unless it is reeeaaally slow or they're at a crazy surge. They're usually not as profitable. There are reasons behind these you will find if you read around on the board a bit, but take my word for it those will both help you out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Well they SAY they don't care about them. I don't trust them. Even if they're not now, they could start taking these figures into account for deciding who "good" drivers are to receive promos, more rides, or who knows what else. Hopefully it's an Uber app glitch. I think this happened once before several months ago. Lasted for a week or two and then went away, so hopefully the same happens again.


No one " trusts" them.
They have a history of fostering mistrust.

S


Jufkii said:


> Just checked . 14 out of 37 smooth brakes. . 5 out of 29 smooth accelerations. Gotta be a glitch. I'm not perfect but those numbers are ridiculous.


SOmeone in the office is altering the data to promote a personal project most likely.

Uber is always Fixing things until they are broken !


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

Ballard - ya I see they are daily reports now (I got one today, too), but that's kinda silly IMO too much information (it's white noise now) ... give a weekly report, and let us keep track of it IMO

I will start Lyft next week. 

I don't mind doing pools because in the morning/evening every takes X anyway, so most people do pools in the afternoon when it's slower. We usually have good boost 1.7-2.0 in the morning and evening hours, so I'll even take a pool then if it's close to me and headed in the right direction. I've been calling the first person in pool after 5pm to get direction. 

My 10 person party pool last week was mostly in the residential areas of SF (less chaos, ez pick/drop points) - boost 1.5 - 28 miles - 1h 52m - 56$ (And I was on the 100 ride (1640$) guarantee, so I was happy as a lark. The last person took me almost home ! I "stopped more people" when that person near me got in the car.

Next week will be my first full M-Th, and I'm going to try to do my 80 rides in 30 hours which I think is doable if I'm more selective about avoiding longer rides.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I think it was there on Friday when I logged in. I took a screenshot.
[/QUOTE said:


> Hmmm ok well it's not there on mine just "Good" on all of them ...different markets I guess. Some have the new waiting timer and some don't also because I go between 2 zones and see that. Hey you got a tip on the new tip thing. How is that working so far?


----------



## Admaker (Jul 17, 2017)

Ballard_Driver said:


> So you know the driving report that Uber does, the thing with the almost creepy Smooth Brakes and Smooth Accelerations info? Well I'm a good/mellow driver, and usually have almost all my stats nearly perfect. Maybe a couple "bad" stops/starts a shift.
> 
> The other day I started getting vastly lower ratings, like 1/3 of starts/stops being bad. I know Uber CLAIMS to not use this data for anything, and I've usually scored high, so I never worried about the dumb thing... But since I don't trust Uber to not be using this data to keep tabs on me, or even punish me by sending fewer requests etc, I am mildly worried about the stats looking horrible.
> 
> ...


Yup. Just started seeing this glitch a few weeks ago. Been driving for a bit more than a year, and have always had good braking and acceleration reports. I don't have a heavy foot. But for the last several weeks, I'm getting tagged with "harsh acceleration". Trying to get answers in the help section of the app is a joke and total waste of time. But at least now I know it's not just me. Hopefully they'll fix in the next update... But gawd knows what they'll break in the process!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Might have set a new record.
0 out of 16 smooth brakes. 
Golly. I mean like,Wow Uber Just Wow.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Admaker said:


> Yup. Just started seeing this glitch a few weeks ago. Been driving for a bit more than a year, and have always had good braking and acceleration reports. I don't have a heavy foot. But for the last several weeks, I'm getting tagged with "harsh acceleration".


Yeah, it's dumb. It shouldn't matter, but it's just really annoying to have my AMAZING(ish) driving getting bagged on by an app. LOL It is nice to know it's not just me though too.



Admaker said:


> Trying to get answers in the help section of the app is a joke and total waste of time. But at least now I know it's not just me. Hopefully they'll fix in the next update... But gawd knows what they'll break in the process!


Yes, well guessing at what they'll break next is the big question right? LOL



Jufkii said:


> Might have set a new record.
> 0 out of 16 smooth brakes.
> Golly. I mean like,Wow Uber Just Wow.


That's pretty epic! I've had it get down to about 1/3 of brakes/accelerations be "good" which is pretty horrible... But zero is just downright impressive!


----------



## Gobolts04 (Aug 1, 2017)

I got one that said I was speeding and at multiple times during the trip I had been over 90mph. First of all no I didn't. Yes the trip had well over 30 miles of highway, but to keep myself in line my rule is if I'm going onto the highway for more then 5 miles I immediately set the cruise so my foot won't take over. I complained to uber and since I have syncup drive in my car I sent this screen shot from my cars trip details report. I'm sure I won't even get a response, but I kind of want them to tell me my car is wrong lol. 

Oh if you don't know syncup drive is a little thing that plugs into your cars computer monitors everything like progressive's snapshot thing and it tells you why the check engine light just came on


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Ok they started showing up for me but not all the time.


----------



## LongTall (Apr 1, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> For sure. I know I haven't changed the way I have been driving, so there's no way it's actually swung that much other than it being an outright glitch, or them changing their criteria for what "smooth" is by an unreasonable amount.


Do you have any idea what date those driving reports started and when they stopped giving them to us? Has anyone kept the emails?


----------

